

Show HN: Give stuff away on Craigslist more easily - pkulak
http://www.nobenjam.in/

======
pkulak
This was a one-weekender project for me (which is about all I have time for
these days), so it's pretty rough. But, it does work! And it's helped me clean
out my garage without making a bunch of trips to Goodwill, which is something.

------
nsp
This is crazy helpful, thank you! Have you considered doing a similar thing
for paid items, maybe with a small commission?

~~~
jeffclark
I did for tickets: BoxRowSeat.com

Sells a few thousand $$ of tickets per month. People seem to like it.
Especially hockey fans.

------
josscrowcroft
Wonderful idea, is it geographically restricted?

I would pay (e.g. $0.50 per item for free items, more for paid items?) for
this service.

Please throw up a simple Bootstrap theme (from e.g.
[http://wrapbootstrap.com](http://wrapbootstrap.com)) for a bit of quick
polish.

~~~
pkulak
Nope, it's available anywhere. The pickup instructions are free-form text.
It's not localized to any language other than English though.

Thanks for the bootstap themes. Those will come in handy.

------
tmandarano
You sir, are going to collect a LOT of emails. Good work.

------
bunkat
Pretty similar to a side project I built called BidKat (www.bidkat.com). I was
focusing on making the selling process easier, didn't really think about this
side of it. Very interesting.

------
jblock
Nice idea. You should probably make it clear that it uses Google auth, though.

------
lifeformed
Can you put an example posting on the front page?

